
California DMV may have registered noncitizens to vote - masonic
https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/California-DMV-may-have-registered-noncitizens-to-13291524.php
======
jshevek
Edit: "Fixed" it, but failed to deregister them.

"The latest problem occurred when DMV customers, including some noncitizens,
accidentally filled in the wrong voter eligibility response on driver’s
license applications and asked staffers to make the corrections, the audit
said. The revised responses were not correctly logged.

The error has since been fixed and affected customers will be notified, the
DMV said."

~~~
masonic
They "corrected it" in the sense of allegedly fixing the problem for _new
applications_ , but they have done nothing to deregister any of the 1590 who
were illegally registered. The most they are doing is _sending a letter_ to
those who were improperly registered.

~~~
jshevek
Thanks, I read it again and agree. Interesting that they call this a fix. If
they are on the voter rolls, then I'm not comfortable with how they've
presented the 'fix'.

